# M18 HoleHawg



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

That thing is fricken sweet! I wouldn't drill out a house or whatever with it, but for the quickie stuff it would handle it way better than the m18 fuel drill.


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

Dewalt came out with some new 5ah batteries. I would expect milwaukee to follow suit with their own, which should drill a good amount of holes.


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

chewy said:


> Kind of dissapointed it doesnt have a 3/4" jacobs chuck.


Yeah, I am kind of on the fence. I understand why they didn't, but it is nice to have the options.


----------



## longfeather (May 11, 2014)

ohai


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Boy oh boy. Smh


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

freeagnt54 said:


> Dewalt came out with some new 5ah batteries. I would expect milwaukee to follow suit with their own, which should drill a good amount of holes.


They released 5ah at the same time as the holehawg.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Going_Commando said:


> That thing is fricken sweet! I wouldn't drill out a house or whatever with it, but for the quickie stuff it would handle it way better than the m18 fuel drill.


I have a m28 right angle drill that can drill just like a hole hawg (albeit slower and less torque). It is perfect for doing additions and such.
the torque rating is close to 1,100.

That though looks awesome.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Why not just get the 7/16 impact?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I still want one. Looks like they will have both quick change and keyed chucks available.


----------



## Ultrafault (Dec 16, 2012)

I wonder if that thing would go in my tugger.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Ultrafault said:


> I wonder if that thing would go in my tugger.


I doubt it has the torque for a tugger.


----------



## pwregan (Apr 13, 2011)

*Milwaukee hole hawg*

Seems Milwaukee is really targeting us electricians with all the specific tools they are turning out for electricians- kind of nice seeing a manufacturer giving us tools we can really use to save time and money-GO RED!!!


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Does it have a clutch so it doesn't swing around and smack me in the head?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

nrp3 said:


> Does it have a clutch so it doesn't swing around and smack me in the head?


I hope not, I find the clutch too weak in most models.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Doesn't the super hawg have one? Mainly for those times you are using it with a large hole saw. I have no problem drilling a small addition with my 18v fuel drill. Mainly because it works and I'll have half of it done by the time I drag out the cord, find a place to plug in etc. Having good success with it so far. Batteries are lasting. Some of this due to using the m12 for most day to day stuff.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

chewy said:


> I hope not, I find the clutch too weak in most models.


Yup. I'd rather just muscle the tool than **** around with a clutch.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Going_Commando said:


> Yup. I'd rather just muscle the tool than **** around with a clutch.


Especially with unibits.


----------



## nbb (Jul 12, 2014)

Nice. I'm assuming battery life is pretty decent? My M18 and M12 Fuel impacts never cease to amaze me how long they can stretch out a pack.

Wish I came across enough wood to justify one of these, although I am eyeing a Fuel grinder. I didn't know they had already released a 5 Ah pack, they are still trying to phase out the 3 Ah packs!


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

nbb said:


> Nice. I'm assuming battery life is pretty decent? My M18 and M12 Fuel impacts never cease to amaze me how long they can stretch out a pack.
> 
> Wish I came across enough wood to justify one of these, although I am eyeing a Fuel grinder. I didn't know they had already released a 5 Ah pack, they are still trying to phase out the 3 Ah packs!



I read somewhere that it's supposed to drill about 150 7/8 holes in 2x4s with the 4ah pack. The 5ah packs should get around 185 with a 25% increase in capacity.


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

I am one of the few suckers who bought the
(before brushless, aka non-Fuel) 28 volt cordless
right angles.
http://www.milwaukeetool.com/power-tools/cordless/0721-20

I still use it for small jobs, and I like it.

I am curious if anyone can compare the old 28V to the new
18V brushless?


----------



## J. Temple (Dec 30, 2011)

Anybody know how much $ for the full kit or the bare tool? Can't find any price on t


----------



## J. Temple (Dec 30, 2011)

J. Temple said:


> Anybody know how much $ for the full kit or the bare tool? Can't find any price on the web.


----------



## ecelectric (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm interested in a price also


----------



## J. Temple (Dec 30, 2011)

$249.00 for the bare tool and $449.00 for the drill, 2- 4.0 batteries, charger and bag. I just ordered the bare tool!


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

What's the torque rating on that bad boy?


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

Someone said close to 1100...


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

I have both a super hawg and the old trusty. (which has a new output shaft) wonder how the torque numbers actually compare?


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Shock-Therapy said:


> Someone said close to 1100...


Well I'm sure it is better them my v28 right angle (d handle drill), but my v28 had close to 1100 torque. It must be faster?


----------



## cad99 (Feb 19, 2012)

Talk to a Milwaukee rep they were giving some deep discounts for people to still had v series tools they were so ashamed of the batteries and wanted them pulled from the market.plus he would have the numbers to compare apples to apples with.not the answer you were looking for but I'm sure your ok with saving some green


Living the dream one nightmare at a time.


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

Shock-Therapy said:


> I have both a super hawg and the old trusty. (which has a new output shaft) wonder how the torque numbers actually compare?


The video I saw on YouTube showed the cordless chewing through wood faster than the corded version and that was through 5-6 studs at once.


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

freeagnt54 said:


> The video I saw on YouTube showed the cordless chewing through wood faster than the corded version and that was through 5-6 studs at once.


Thats what Im talking about! :thumbsup:


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

Hey freeagnt54 Have a link to that video?


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

Shock-Therapy said:


> Hey freeagnt54 Have a link to that video?



http://youtu.be/fjorYpIDQnk


----------



## isaacelectricllc (Dec 30, 2010)

J. Temple said:


> $249.00 for the bare tool and $449.00 for the drill, 2- 4.0 batteries, charger and bag. I just ordered the bare tool!


I bought the kit today. I was going to get the bare tool, but Acme tools was having $100 off Milwaukee kits. I got it for $349.
I did I drill very many holes, but the power and speed are impressive.


----------



## isaacelectricllc (Dec 30, 2010)

isaacelectricllc said:


> I bought the kit today. I was going to get the bare tool, but Acme tools was having $100 off Milwaukee kits. I got it for $349. I did I drill very many holes, but the power and speed are impressive.


I didn't drill very many holes


----------



## J. Temple (Dec 30, 2011)

isaacelectricllc said:


> I bought the kit today. I was going to get the bare tool, but Acme tools was having $100 off Milwaukee kits. I got it for $349. I did I drill very many holes, but the power and speed are impressive.


That's a great price! It amazes me how affordable power tools are these days.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

nrp3 said:


> Does it have a clutch so it doesn't swing around and smack me in the head?


Nothing better than loosing a few teeth in the morning...:laughing:


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

cad99 said:


> Talk to a Milwaukee rep they were giving some deep discounts for people to still had v series tools they were so ashamed of the batteries and wanted them pulled from the market.plus he would have the numbers to compare apples to apples with.not the answer you were looking for but I'm sure your ok with saving some green
> 
> 
> Living the dream one nightmare at a time.


Let us know if you get a link. I've got a M28 cordless saw with a battery that went bad soon after I bought it. They replaced it, but the other one went bad soon after and I failed to get it replaced.


----------



## ecelectric (Mar 27, 2009)

Link please, I'll buy that now for that price


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

isaacelectricllc said:


> I bought the kit today. I was going to get the bare tool, but Acme tools was having $100 off Milwaukee kits. I got it for $349.
> I did I drill very many holes, but the power and speed are impressive.


Sounds about right. I ordered one from my supplier. $439.00 with $100 off with trade-in of an old tool and batteries.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Why not use the M18 impact?


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

sbrn33 said:


> Why not use the M18 impact?


How you going to drive an auger bit with that? Or are you talking about the big kahuna impact?


----------



## isaacelectricllc (Dec 30, 2010)

ecelectric said:


> Link please, I'll buy that now for that price


I don't see anything about it on the Acme Tools website. I walked into the showroom and the salesman told me about it. 
In June. I went in to get the M18 fuel impact, I wound up getting the drill/impact combo, $100 off, and they threw in another battery. That deal wasn't online either.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

wendon said:


> How you going to drive an auger bit with that? Or are you talking about the big kahuna impact?


I have the M18 impact and it is a monster. 7/16 chuck.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=joNLizTW2Ko

Hard to hold the camera in my mouth and use a drill for the first time, but this thing is a beast. One handed thru a treated 4X4


----------



## isaacelectricllc (Dec 30, 2010)

nrp3 said:


> Does it have a clutch so it doesn't swing around and smack me in the head?


It doesn't have a clutch. It doesn't need it. The tool is long enough that you can "fight back" against the torque with ease. It also doesn't have a high/low speed. Low speed is where the others have a clutch come into play.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=joNLizTW2Ko
> 
> Hard to hold the camera in my mouth and use a drill for the first time, but this thing is a beast. One handed thru a treated 4X4



Your video led me to click on this one- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=veFjkAHGjQI in which I just learned from the electrical expert that two conductors in a sq-d plug in breaker is a code violation. I turned it off as soon as he stated that, I don't need to see any more. Don't you guys go to school over there in whatever funny accent place that is?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)




----------



## isaacelectricllc (Dec 30, 2010)

freeagnt54 said:


> I read somewhere that it's supposed to drill about 150 7/8 holes in 2x4s with the 4ah pack. The 5ah packs should get around 185 with a 25% increase in capacity.


I had a fully charged 4.0 battery today. Using an older but sharp 7/8 auger bit, I got 79 holes on a charge. That's counting one hole through a double plate or stud as two holes.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> Your video led me to click on this one- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=veFjkAHGjQI in which I just learned from the electrical expert that two conductors in a sq-d plug in breaker is a code violation. I turned it off as soon as he stated that, I don't need to see any more. Don't you guys go to school over there in whatever funny accent place that is?


The guy is driving the ground rod in with a single jack!


----------



## J. Temple (Dec 30, 2011)

isaacelectricllc said:


> I had a fully charged 4.0 battery today. Using an older but sharp 7/8 auger bit, I got 79 holes on a charge. That's counting one hole through a double plate or stud as two holes.


I'm sure for Milwaukee to get 150 holes out of one battery: it was kiln dried studs, no knots and a sharper than new bit. It's like my work truck is "supposed to" get 18 MPG according to Chevy.


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

isaacelectricllc said:


> I had a fully charged 4.0 battery today. Using an older but sharp 7/8 auger bit, I got 79 holes on a charge. That's counting one hole through a double plate or stud as two holes.


Was it a new battery or one of your older ones? Unless something was wrong with your bit, I would expect you to get better than 52% of what milwaukee is claiming.


I could probably drill close to 79 7/8" holes in a 2x4 with my brushless dewalt and 1 4ah battery.


----------



## isaacelectricllc (Dec 30, 2010)

freeagnt54 said:


> Was it a new battery or one of your older ones? Unless something was wrong with your bit, I would expect you to get better than 52% of what milwaukee is claiming. I could probably drill close to 79 7/8" holes in a 2x4 with my brushless dewalt and 1 4ah battery.


It was a new battery, right off the charger. First time that battery had been used.
I don't care that I didn't get near the amount of holes that were advertised. This thing is fast and there is no torquing back resulting in smashed fingers or face. I dont plan on using it to drill out a whole house, I have the Ridgid version of the corded hole hawg for that. 
This was an addition I was roughing in and I just wanted to see how it would do. I also ran a 4 1/8 holesaw through 1/2 osb. It worked very well. When it gets in a bind, the tool just shuts down.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

isaacelectricllc said:


> It was a new battery, right off the charger. First time that battery had been used.
> I don't care that I didn't get near the amount of holes that were advertised. This thing is fast and there is no torquing back resulting in smashed fingers or face. I dont plan on using it to drill out a whole house, I have the Ridgid version of the corded hole hawg for that.
> This was an addition I was roughing in and I just wanted to see how it would do. I also ran a 4 1/8 holesaw through 1/2 osb. It worked very well. When it gets in a bind, the tool just shuts down.


The ridgid hole hawg is a beast! Love mine.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

isaacelectricllc said:


> It was a new battery, right off the charger. First time that battery had been used.
> I don't care that I didn't get near the amount of holes that were advertised. This thing is fast and there is no torquing back resulting in smashed fingers or face. I dont plan on using it to drill out a whole house, I have the Ridgid version of the corded hole hawg for that.
> This was an addition I was roughing in and I just wanted to see how it would do. I also ran a 4 1/8 holesaw through 1/2 osb. It worked very well. When it gets in a bind, the tool just shuts down.


This beats a hole hawg any day. No ladders and no bending over. I still use the corded version. I wish they had a Fuel D-handle drill..........:whistling2:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

wendon said:


> This beats a hole hawg any day. No ladders and no bending over. I still use the corded version. I wish they had a Fuel D-handle drill..........:whistling2:


Looks great for drilling out walls....not.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Going_Commando said:


> Looks great for drilling out walls....not.


Use it a lot for drilling out walls. You don't have to bend over at all.


----------



## isaacelectricllc (Dec 30, 2010)

wendon said:


> This beats a hole hawg any day. No ladders and no bending over. I still use the corded version. I wish they had a Fuel D-handle drill..........:whistling2:


I have the corded version of that drill, not with the extension,with the right angle attachment. Even on high speed, it's way too slow.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Got my M18 Hole Hawg today. It rocks!:thumbsup:


----------

